# Bit!



## farm7729 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok I know this sounds unbelievable but today while in the creek behind my house I got bit by a BEAVER! Anyone ever heard of this happening to someone?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 2, 2011)

You have it hemmed up?


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 2, 2011)

If it went after you and you did not mess with it: You may want to consider rabies shots.  They can be rabid.

Here is an article about some people attacked by beavers:  http://www.therepublic.com/view/story/95ed0d65c2d647f1980117ad68f7ea3f/PA--Rabid-Beavers/


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 2, 2011)

I seem to remember Jeff Foxworthy talking about someone loosing a certain part of there anatomy to one they had hit with their truck.         

On a more serious note I think I would have a doc look at that I think a beavers mouth probably aint the cleanest in the world.


----------



## farm7729 (Jun 2, 2011)

His dam was across the creek from where I was fishing and I was about knee deep when I felt him get me. With all the talk of alligators in the fayette area I thought I was a goner! The plan is to see what it looks like in the morning and go from there


----------



## Rich M (Jun 2, 2011)

my brother in law always gets chased by the beavers in the bog down below my parent's place in VT.  We go down to catch chubs & shiners for bait...

Whenever he's alone, they come out for him.  One will swim in front of him while a second one will flank him.  Funny stuff - he's afraid to go down there!

My ex-wife got bit by a squirrel once - funnier than the beaver thing - she was waving it around on the end of her finger!  No rabies, just a HUGE laugh.

In your case, I'd go and get mr. beaver - just for fun.  Cut looks pretty clean.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Jun 3, 2011)

Rich M said:


> my brother in law always gets chased by the beavers in the bog down below my parent's place in VT.  We go down to catch chubs & shiners for bait...
> 
> Whenever he's alone, they come out for him.  One will swim in front of him while a second one will flank him.  Funny stuff - he's afraid to go down there!
> 
> ...



Your Brother in Law ever heard of a wonderful invention called a Shotgun?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 3, 2011)

farm7729 said:


> His dam was across the creek from where I was fishing and I was about knee deep when I felt him get me. With all the talk of alligators in the fayette area I thought I was a goner! The plan is to see what it looks like in the morning and go from there



If that would have been me, Jesus wouldn't be the only one who has ever walked on water!  Seriously, as mentioned above, I believe I'd consider rabies shots. I've never heard of a beaver just swimming up and biting someone. Hope it doesn't come down to that though.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 3, 2011)

farm7729 said:


> His dam was across the creek from where I was fishing and I was about knee deep when I felt him get me. With all the talk of alligators in the fayette area I thought I was a goner! The plan is to see what it looks like in the morning and go from there



That is not normal beaver behavior.  I would go see a doctor.  Beavers are known carries of rabies, while not as common as in raccoons or skunks, it does happen.  Rabies is nothing to play with and is a fatal disease untreated.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Good thing about rabies is that if caught in time, it is 100 percent curable. Bad thing about it is if you wait too long, you will most assuredly die. Grave yard dead. I would be seein` a doctor this mornin`.


----------



## rayjay (Jun 3, 2011)

I managed to get bit by a possum that I was trying to free from my cedar fence. My first thought was RABIES !!!!!!!!!!   I called 911 which was the correct thing to do. They put me in contact with animal control which was also good. Turns out possum's don't pass on rabies, or at least there is no record of it happening. I still had to go to the ER so they could get their pound of flesh. $650 for a shot and a prescription for antibiotics for possible infection. They didn't even wash it out since I had already doused it with hydrogen peroxide.  I called my GP before going to the ER but they wouldn't take me.

The moral of this story is CALL 911 IF YOU GET BIT BY ANY ANIMAL except your own dog or cat that is up to date on it's shots.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 3, 2011)

thinking the same thing


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 3, 2011)

go get it checked!You wont ever be able to tell the story again ifn you aint here!


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 3, 2011)

*Problem Solved!!!!!!*

I see the Problem 77, your dang leg looks like  MAPLE Tree Bark under water  (Man you need to visit a tanning Bed),  Hope every thing heals ok   Does the name LANDRUM and G.Southern ring a bell!!!!   Mrs Blanch Landrum is my Grandmother   Watch those BEAVERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 3, 2011)

farm7729 said:


> His dam was across the creek from where I was fishing and I was about knee deep when I felt him get me. With all the talk of alligators in the fayette area I thought I was a goner! The plan is to see what it looks like in the morning and go from there



You need to get on a antibiotic like cephelexin as quick as possible.Get checked for rabies too.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry about your bite!  Is there a test for rabies now (other than brain sample)?  Last I knew (a few years back), you normally took the shots as a precaution if the animal could not be captured for observation or killed for testing.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 3, 2011)

I've looked in a beaver's mouth before,you may have got off light. Those things has got big toofies!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2011)

I've heard of people reaching up in holes grabbling catfish being bitten by beavers (and the Jeff Foxworthy story about the nipple-biting-off-beaver), but never one just swimming up and biting somebody-they're usually really wary around people unless you corner one. Rabies is 100% fatal-I think I'd see a doc.


----------



## Prorain (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope everything works out for ya.And Jeff Foxworthy's story ended up a guy got his nipple bit off to funny.


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 3, 2011)

That is crazy! Go see the doc and pick up some buckshot on the way home


----------



## Toxic (Jun 3, 2011)

That beaver kicked your butt, time to get some payback


----------



## donald-f (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds like farm 7729 is being hardheaded and has not taken all the advice of seeing a Dr. I know I would have went directly after getting bit. Rabies or not that beaver would pay.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jun 4, 2011)

I pulled this off of Drudge this morning:

"Wildlife officials are warning Northeast Philadelphia park visitors about rabid beavers after three people were bitten near a city creek in the past few days.

On Friday, Pennsylvania State Game Commission confirmed that a beaver captured in the Pennypack Creek tested positive for rabies.

The rabies confirmation came after two separate biting incidents earlier this week along the water between Bustleton Avenue and Ax Factory Road.

Game Commission Officer Jerry Czech described what happened when a couple fishing in Pennypack Creek Wednesday was attacked.

"(The beaver) kind of went underwater and came up." Czech said "The wife started screaming and the husband looked Over and saw the beaver biting on her leg."

A beaver also bit a child in the same area on Thursday. Wildlife officials later captured and killed a beaver about 500 yards from where the child was attacked. The animal was later confirmed to have rabies after a post-mortem examination.

Wildlife officials suggest people stay out of the water until officials can declare it safe.

In late April, a rabid beaver was found in the White Clay Creek area of Chester County."


----------



## donald-f (Jun 4, 2011)

Farm we have not heard from you lately. Have you gone to Dr.?


----------



## chicken cow (Jun 5, 2011)

donald-f said:


> Farm we have not heard from you lately. Have you gone to Dr.?



I think the reason we havent heard from him is cuz he didnt go to the doctor!


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 5, 2011)

Yup you aint got but so long to go see a doc and get your shots. Once rabies has took hold thats is, your a goner.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 5, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> Yup you aint got but so long to go see a doc and get your shots. Once rabies has took hold thats is, your a goner.



This is quite true!  The situation where you believe you are fine is the one in which someone dies!  It would be far better to take the series of shots which is not as bad as it used to be, I think it will be four shots or five and they aren't in your belly anymore, like they used to be.  Get your doctor involved!

Having said that, I will relate this story which is quite true.  I had a client who lived near the Hooch and had three labrador retrievers who in the spring time would go beaver hunting.  I stitched the up so many times that, if you had shaved them down they would have looked like a patchwork quilt with scars all themselves that connected.  The wounds always looked like the letter "H" with a three to four inch crossbar, because the razor sharp teeth would penetrate the skin wide apart and the dog would rip loose causing the cross bar of the "H" to tear out between the uprights.  Beavers can be very viscious in defense of their young as almost any animal can.  There could have been kits close by!  Read, it could happen again if you fish there before the kits are grown!

Any warm-blooded animal can contract rabies!  I think I remember a case in which a bird of prey was involved.  They are warm blooded as well!  

Get a health professional involved NOW!  If you wait until you have symptoms, have you affairs in order cause you are toast! Hate to be blunt but that's the truth!  I was a vet for forty years, now retired.


----------



## jabb06 (Jun 5, 2011)

i live in statesboro & i havent seen anything about a fellow dying from a beaver bite in the paper so maybe hes ok & just to busy out trying to get that beaver to post on here


----------



## mr_robert53 (Jun 5, 2011)

could have had young ones


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 6, 2011)

Well he's still alive cuz he was out trollin yesterday!


----------



## donald-f (Jun 6, 2011)

shakey gizzard said:


> Well he's still alive cuz he was out trollin yesterday!



"TROLLIN" ( this could be a bad sign ) What was he trollin for?


----------



## tullisfireball (Jun 6, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> I see the Problem 77, your dang leg looks like  MAPLE Tree Bark under water  (Man you need to visit a tanning Bed),  Hope every thing heals ok   Does the name LANDRUM and G.Southern ring a bell!!!!   Mrs Blanch Landrum is my Grandmother   Watch those BEAVERS!!!!!!!!!!



I was thinking birch tree


----------



## wildman0517 (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4330185...r-attacks-philly-park/from/toolbar/?gt1=43001


This one was in PA 3 people got bit, hope you got checked out


----------



## donald-f (Jun 9, 2011)

Still no word from FARM, I am getting worried about him.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 9, 2011)

Last Activity: 06-05-2011 10:13 AM 

He made it at least another 72hrs.


----------



## Cottontail (Jun 9, 2011)

Last time i saw him he was chained to a big oak tree foaming at the mouth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jun 11, 2011)

How long does it take for rabies to develop?


In people, the incubation period (the time between initial contact with the virus and onset of the disease) generally ranges from two to eight weeks. In rare cases, it can vary from 10 days to 2 years. The incubation period is shorter in children and in people exposed to a large dose of the rabies virus. The dose of virus depends on the size, severity and location of an animal bite or scratch. In animals, the incubation period depends on the species of animal. For dogs it normally ranges between 14 and 60 days, but it can be much longer.


----------



## lt kennels (Jun 12, 2011)

Leave it to beaver!!!


----------



## riskyb (Jun 20, 2011)

maybe its like the failure to launch movie are you not in tune with nature....lol


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 20, 2011)

been bumped by one a couple times in one particular duck swamp i hunt where i set up real close to one of the main dams. but never bit.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 20, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> they're usually really wary around people unless you corner one.


 Ya need to come down and get on my bowfishing deck at night. Them suckers come to the boat and hang out with ya. Heck hatchrooster reached down and touched on the tail with his arrow.


----------



## tullisfireball (Jul 9, 2011)

It's been over a month has anyone heard from Farm?


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 9, 2011)

tullisfireball said:


> It's been over a month has anyone heard from Farm?



Last Post: Bit! 06-02-2011 09:53 PM


----------



## farm7729 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dang it sure is good to know you guys care about me. Im still here just been out of town and running around busy. Went back a few days after the incident and had a meeting with my old friend... needless to say, I wasnt the one getting bit this time.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear you are still alive and kicking Farm!  You had lots of folks wondering/worrying!


----------



## donald-f (Jul 21, 2011)

He is still alive!


----------



## satchmo (Jul 21, 2011)

When Lewis and Clark made their famous journey, their dog almost died from being bitten by a beaver. 
I give them a wide girth. Anything that can fell a big tree with its teeth have all the room they need from me.


----------

